
Thou Shalt Not Use Struct - fastier
https://medium.com/@ferd/thou-shall-not-use-struct-67dd62111167#.1o54k7q04
======
sparkie
Title should really be: Thou shalt not use a struct whose members are defined
in a header file.

Because the rest of the post drags on about encapsulation with the implicit
assumption that use of private and public in classes is the only way to
acheive it. What makes this assumption awkward is that the C++ class style
actively encourages certain kinds of coupling which the article is crusading
against, and the best means of encapsulation we have: using only opaque types
in header files, is omitted.

